# sweet spot??



## Swizzo (Sep 12, 2007)

what fairway woods have the biggest sweet spot and the most forgiving??? new and older models.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Not quite sure how your rating these things. Do you mean 3 wood, 5 wood, 7 wood or by brand Callaway, TaylorMade, Ping?


----------



## Swizzo (Sep 12, 2007)

*sweet spot*

the 5 wood. and 3 wood


----------



## Swizzo (Sep 12, 2007)

*tough question?*

didnt realize the question was so hard


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

the driver, its the biggest club face


----------



## Swizzo (Sep 12, 2007)

*i mean the ......*

i mean , like does the big bertha have the biggest sweet spot, or does taylor made have the biggest sweet spot with the 5 wood?


----------

